# intenational 1086



## kandkfarms (Nov 4, 2011)

could some one please tell me equipmnr recomendations for a 1086 international tractor (disc size,bottom plow,chisel plow and v ripper size)


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry kandkfarms, I cannot help, hopefully there will be someone around here who can, welcome to the forum
Cheers, :aussie:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

My 1066 can pull 5 16" bottoms in heavy clay if the soil is just right. If you have heavy soil, I'd recommend 4 16" or 4 18" rather than a 5 bottom. I can ride a wheelie down the field if the ground gets too hard with mine. I don't know about a disc, but I can pull a 25-28' field cultivator no problem with the 1066. A V-Ripper you'd have to ask an equipment dealer about. Never pulled one of those yet.


----------



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

We have an 1130 Massey, which is just about as equal in hp (actually the 1086 has a little more hp), and we pull a 18ft disk, 11 shank chisel plow, and 6/16's on land hitch moboard plow. Those 1086's are extremely strong tractors. They are factory 130 pto hp. I have seen the pumps turned up on them reaching 150+ hp. We have a 1486 and that dude will walk away from that 1130 Massey with equal equipment attached! Let er dig!


----------



## Brakeman (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey guys, was looking around the net account have some equipment in mind, check tillageanswers.com.


----------



## johndear (Feb 15, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> My 1066 can pull 5 16" bottoms in heavy clay if the soil is just right. If you have tractor paint, I'd recommend 4 16" or 4 18" rather than a 5 bottom. I can ride a wheelie down the field if the ground gets too hard with mine. I don't know about a disc, but I can pull a 25-28' field cultivator no problem with the 1066. A V-Ripper you'd have to ask an equipment dealer about. Never pulled one of those yet.


Do you know any of equipment dealers in the new orleans area?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

From Case IH - Select your Country/Region

1. Star Equipment
43.07 Miles

42254 East Service Road I-55
Hammond, LA, 70403
tel: (985) 345-7891 - fax (985) 345-2380
[email protected]


2. Lemann\'s Frm Sup Inc
55.5 Miles

317 Mississippi Street
P.O. Box 30
Donaldsonville, LA, 70346
tel: (225) 473-7927 - fax (225) 473-5759
[email protected]


3. Lee Trac Co Inc
74.72 Miles

12306 North Oaklawn Lane
(Lee Tractor Co. Of Ms.)
Biloxi, MS, 39532
tel: (228) 392-9922 - fax (228) 392-8866
[email protected]


4. Progressive Tr & Imp
82.08 Miles

2903 West Main Street
P.O. Box 943
Jeanerette, LA, 70544
tel: (337) 276-6384 - fax (337) 276-5810

5. Crain Tractor & Eq
89.96 Miles

508 Highway 98 By-Pass
P.O. Box 88
Columbia, MS, 39429
tel: (601) 736-4527 - fax (601) 736-5212
[email protected]


----------



## BigRed1086 (Dec 15, 2011)

You can figure 6-6.5 hp per foot of working width for a disk, 7-7.5 hp per foot of working witch for a field cult., 15 hp per shank for a chisel plow, and 30-50 hp per shank of a deep ripper. I am not quite sure for a bottom plow


----------

